# the MessAround



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

heres the theme












I've been working on it... since a few month... 

Im gonna try to work more on it and getting all done soon.

heres the pics guys








<


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

nice start homie


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

nice start homie


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

heres something I wanted to do since a while.... saw this the first time while back before I get in the lowrider game in a lowrider bicycle magasine










how do you like my working tools guys?? haha


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Mar 29 2009, 07:53 PM~13425665
> *nice start homie
> *



thx bro... But I got alot more to post :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

why????
 :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

heres the work for the tank











































heres my partner


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 29 2009, 07:57 PM~13425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont really have a really good reason for this....

only something I was thinking to do one day on a bike... and I choose that one..
Just wanna make a bit like integrated cups in hight perfomance bicycles...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good Steve :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 08:04 PM~13425779
> *looking good Steve  :biggrin:
> *



thx Jay  I'll cruise this summer!"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Im at that point right now..... still have some lil gringing job to do... after that I'll starts the fenders


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

by the way... thx to jas ''pure_xtc'' who cuted the sideskirts!"


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I started some custom wheels too














































still have alot of work to do on those


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

i bet that bike is going to be purple! :biggrin: nice job bro fuck i need to build a bike! :biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

wow bro that is a nice build 
i thought you only had the frame ................but i guessed wrong...lol


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 29 2009, 08:21 PM~13425973
> *i bet that bike is going to be purple! :biggrin:  nice job bro fuck i need to build a bike! :biggrin:
> *



how the fuck did you realize that !? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Mar 29 2009, 08:23 PM~13425991
> *wow bro that is a nice build
> i thought you only had the frame ................but i guessed wrong...lol
> *



thx bro... 

the frame is almost done... well the metal work on it is done...

still have to bondo it... then I have to make the fenders... and then sent it all to the paint.... 

Im gonna work on some parts too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Magic...We got some good bikes coming out this year!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

heres my motivation :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niBgPk8a12E


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 07:26 PM~13426040
> *thx bro...
> 
> the frame is almost done... well the metal work on it is done...
> ...


VERY GREAT WORK TRUE BIKE BUILDER!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2009, 08:53 PM~13426305
> *VERY GREAT WORK TRUE BIKE BUILDER!
> *



thx bro I apracciate it!

Just trying to come out with some thing really clean


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 08:02 PM~13426398
> *thx bro I apracciate it!
> 
> Just trying to come out with some thing really clean
> *


ONE DAY ILL BE A GOOD BIKE BUILDER!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2009, 09:22 PM~13426647
> *ONE DAY ILL BE  A GOOD BIKE BUILDER!
> *



It was a dream for me when I was younger... and now its all my life,,,¸
Im working as a mecanic in a bike shop...
I work on my bike at home 

and ride bikes sunny days of the summer :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 08:25 PM~13426691
> *It was a dream for me when I was younger... and now its all my life,,,¸
> Im working as a mecanic in a bike shop...
> I work on my bike at home
> ...


MY DREAM TO BIKES N LOW-LOWS...I STARTED MESSING WIT BIKES LAST SUMMER NOW I HAVE 6 BIKES BUT NOT ENOUGHT MONEY TO FINISH THEM! SOME DAY!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2009, 09:27 PM~13426728
> *MY DREAM TO BIKES N LOW-LOWS...I STARTED MESSING WIT BIKES LAST SUMMER NOW I HAVE 6 BIKES BUT NOT ENOUGHT MONEY TO FINISH THEM! SOME DAY!
> *



I know what it is... 2-3 other project in progress... BBut I focus on that one for this summer


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 08:34 PM~13426842
> *I know what it is... 2-3 other project in progress... BBut I focus on that one for this summer
> *


CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE N SEE U CRUSIING THREW THE BARRIOS! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2009, 09:36 PM~13426878
> *CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE N SEE U CRUSIING THREW THE BARRIOS! :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 29 2009, 09:47 PM~13427041
> *
> *



thx for you ''coment'' steph Im happy to see that you like my project


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 09:51 PM~13427108
> *nice work
> *



thx!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice work ,how heavy is that bike ? Its gonna look good when its done .


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

very good job bro!!!!!!good luck for the end !this bike will be pretty good !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Keep that good work on bro :thumbsup: this bike will be gRRRAAAYYYYtttttt  TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

try to ad something with piano keys or something like that to make the theme pop out even more


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 06:50 AM~13429400
> *try to ad something with piano keys or something like that to make the theme pop out even more
> *


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

I want to see the wheels done up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for that future LuxuriouS Montreal bike!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Mar 29 2009, 10:32 PM~13427713
> * Nice work ,how heavy is that bike ? Its gonna look good when its done .
> *



I'll check that bro


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 05:50 AM~13429400
> *try to ad something with piano keys or something like that to make the theme pop out even more
> *



pas une mauvaise idée !

je vais gardé ça en tete merci


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13425860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how thick of sheet metal are you using???


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Mar 29 2009, 10:32 PM~13427713
> * Nice work ,how heavy is that bike ? Its gonna look good when its done .
> *



12,5 pounds on raw steel,... no bondo


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2009, 10:28 AM~13442966
> *how thick of sheet metal are you using???
> *



1/4 inch for the sideskirts...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: heavyweight


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 31 2009, 01:17 PM~13443366
> *1/4 inch for the sideskirts...
> *


Holy shit for real? did you remove the tubing? could have just done 16 guage which is 1/16" or maybe 1/8th. 1/4 is way over kill


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 31 2009, 11:17 AM~13443366
> *1/4 inch for the sideskirts...
> *


god damn!! but i bet thats the only way the RAY would of looked good cut in there.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2009, 12:12 PM~13443798
> *:biggrin:  heavyweight
> *



its not that heavy ..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2009, 12:35 PM~13443973
> *Holy shit for real? did you remove the tubing? could have just done 16 guage which is 1/16" or maybe 1/8th. 1/4 is way over kill
> *


its not over kill bro... its only the sideskirts... its not a big part.

and I would like to have it in 1/2 inch but the cut would'n be clean :uh: 

and guys 12.5 pounds its not really heavy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2009, 03:03 PM~13445152
> *god damn!! but i bet thats the only way the RAY would of looked good cut in there.
> *



yeah the cut is really deep I like it ! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Magicccccccccccccccccccc HHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 1 2009, 08:20 AM~13451908
> *its not that heavy ..
> *


 héhé, not in that way bro  just saying that you push it hard! ''C'est du lourd'' like french said :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

heres a pictures of my hubs...

those hubs comes out of the manufacture with some press fit flange....

so I welded them to have something with a better quality...

heres the pic of the clean welds


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I worked on something last night

I'll have some work for Jas :biggrin: 

I'll have to check a few things for the cylinders... but its almost this

heres the forks









set as a standard forks









Locked up









and down to the ground


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^^^

DAM THIS PROJECT IS LOOKING GOOD!! DAM ANOTHER SICK ASS BIKE ON THE WAY, I LIKE THE FORK DESIGNS JUST KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE NOT TOO CRAZY, BUT KEEP US UPDATED LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 10:14 PM~13425886
> *by the way... thx to jas ''pure_xtc'' who cuted the sideskirts!"
> *



Awesome Work Steven!!! Keep it up..can't wait to see it all done Bro!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13469185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMK when your ready!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SUPER COOL FORCK GOOD WORK !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay-Lo (May 29, 2007)

Now that's a project!!

Allways nice to see people doing more radical stuff than yourself, makes your own life seem a little bit easier :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 7 2009, 07:47 PM~13511653
> *Nice Welds Bro!!  :0
> LMK when your ready!
> *



I'll wait for my cylinders first...

to have the perfect mesure on the forks


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx to everybody for all the good coments!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 7 2009, 12:13 PM~13506372
> *I worked on something last night
> 
> I'll have some work for Jas  :biggrin:
> ...



nice bro!....but i think it will not be solid like this  try it in metal :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 8 2009, 06:50 PM~13521642
> *nice bro!....but i think it will not be solid like this   try it in metal :cheesy:
> *



wuhahah !!!
I'll have to wait finaly....

just know that I didnt pay enough taxes this year!!! :angry: 

thats fuckin bullshit ... Im fucking poor and I have to pay the gouvernement another 600$ :angry: :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

nice build...


*sic713*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 8 2009, 07:53 PM~13521671
> *wuhahah !!!
> I'll have to wait finaly....
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 06:55 PM~13521680
> *nice build...
> *sic713*
> *



thx bro

why did you change your screen name dude?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats my shops screen name..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 14 2009, 10:45 PM~13579910
> *
> *



lets dance with a bounch of chinese!!!! :h5:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

ttt for my brother !!
very good job bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

super ride tonight & top work on that fork but sorry no pics today :dunno: we'll have some next time promesse :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 7 2009, 10:13 AM~13506372
> *I worked on something last night
> 
> I'll have some work for Jas  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

went to the engraver last night :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2009, 01:16 AM~13612272
> *super ride tonight & top work  on that fork but sorry no pics today :dunno:  we'll  have some next  time promesse :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2009, 12:16 AM~13612272
> *super ride tonight & top work  on that fork but sorry no pics today :dunno:  we'll  have some next  time promesse :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



cant wait to come for a ride too!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

us too


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 Yèèèsss! That's a clean frame, even if you let it on the rough! air or hydro? 
Keep that good work on bro, that's a verry nice prject on the way! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2009, 09:40 PM~13649177
> *:0 Yèèèsss! That's a clean frame, even if you let it on the rough! air or hydro?
> Keep that good work on bro, that's a verry nice prject on the way! TTT  :biggrin:
> *



air bro ,,, try to do something never done before... then ,,, that I never seen before :biggrin: 

you'll see,, now Im still getting my stuff to do it,..,. and then I'll work with mister dom maurice to do the setup and then... I'll do the esthetic on it to make it look badass  

I'll put pic of the progress


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 oh kool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hella lux buils lately. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 04:27 PM~13656807
> *hella lux buils lately. :biggrin:
> *


damn str8 we are proud of what we are acheiving with limited resources & shows & its time for yall to see what we are doin up here in the sticks


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sneak a peak


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

have a feeling its gonna be a bad ass bike


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13661194
> *have a feeling its gonna be a bad ass bike
> *



thx bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13661200
> *thx bro
> *


i bet the paint turns out nice too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for the Magical Ailien... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2009, 03:37 PM~13656912
> *damn str8 we are proud of what we are acheiving with limited resources & shows & its time for yall to see what we are doin up here in the sticks
> 
> 
> *


I know. ahaha Joe Money always had bad ass bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2009, 08:21 AM~13664959
> *to the top for the Magical Ailien... :biggrin:
> *



magic is on his way back fucker


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yr box is full  and the poor boys trying to send you a mail, so i sent a copy of it to yr msn


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 23 2009, 04:37 PM~13669395
> *yr box is full  and the poor boys trying to send you a mail, so i sent a copy of it to yr msn
> *



I got space now :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2009, 05:24 PM~13669285
> *magic is on his way back fucker
> *


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT for the brother purple uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Now I just wanna plated them!!!

I asked Darryl to do something different...

We stay with the theme in mind so he did a mix of musical notes, keys and kinda squirlz,,,,


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looooooooooooking good Magic!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fuck yeah.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx guys!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS DOING IT BIG IN CANADA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 27 2009, 10:09 PM~13709464
> *Now I just wanna plated them!!!
> 
> I asked Darryl to do something different...
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Wowwwww! Nice to keep the musical theme even in the engraving! C'EST FORT!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

CA TUE TOU CA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2009, 11:13 PM~13711460
> *LUXURIOUS DOING IT BIG IN CANADA
> *



you know! 

the big bad lux brotha!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 damn nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea....


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

good lookin bro


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13709464
> *Now I just wanna plated them!!!
> 
> I asked Darryl to do something different...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 awesome!!!
very good idea :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the purple-nurple  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sick work ....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: wASSup Mr. Purepurplicious, let the people know what the Bigg LUX mtl b.c. is doing!!!! TTT for eech won ovyou! incerdeible work that you all guys is doing!!! :0


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

fuck! that bike is amazing! yeah we talked about the thickness of the handle bar... maybe cut out of aluminum.... so it not that heavy...


the guy should plated the rear brake caliper...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 29 2009, 07:07 AM~13726511
> *Sick work ....
> *



thx alot for the words man!

Hope it will be almost done for the BBQ

would you be there this year again?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 AM~13729254
> *thx alot for the words man!
> 
> Hope it will be almost done for the BBQ
> ...


you have to !!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THAT BIKE GETING A MAKE OVER :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work Magic H!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2009, 03:18 PM~13731694
> *good work Magic H!!!!!!
> *



thx Big ''D''


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2009, 04:18 PM~13731694
> *good work Magic H!!!!!!
> *


OOOh yeSSSSS!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83 (Dec 12, 2004)

good good job my brother ........


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> :wave: wASSup Mr. Purepurplicious, you remember when I was talking about the resident evil trike? I don' remember why, but here it is, maybe about the weight? Anyway, just to show you... Peace bro!


[/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hey Antwan... remove those pic bro... some poeple think that its my bike... :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I received some parts yesterday from poorboy.

Really good seller!

I'll have some progress soon :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13754553
> *I received some parts yesterday from poorboy.
> 
> Really good seller!
> ...


----------



## KASE81 (Apr 29, 2009)

bro the bike is sick i can imagine the finish product... cant wait to c it..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sick bike young Magic!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

damn that resident evil bike is sick steven good job :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 2 2009, 02:04 PM~13765061
> *damn that resident evil bike is sick steven good job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thx bro   

wuhahahahh did all the shit by myself.. engraving,, paint... parts even chrome man!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*MAGICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

sup Mr magic ??? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 4 2009, 05:44 PM~13782982
> *sup Mr magic ??? :biggrin:
> *



I'll post progress pics soon... Im busy those days :uh:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 4 2009, 08:25 PM~13785528
> *I'll post progress pics soon... Im busy those days  :uh:
> *


no problem bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 4 2009, 10:25 PM~13785528
> *I'll post progress pics soon... Im busy those days  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2009, 06:57 AM~13800912
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2009, 07:57 AM~13800912
> *:wow:
> *



bro dont forget!

hit me up when you'll send you stuff for chrome :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i heard he is goin this weekend?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2009, 03:12 PM~13805096
> *i heard he is goin this weekend?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump ttt for the young hauworh


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

keep it gRAYt  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

post some new pics young Magic!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 10:18 PM~13909490
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 7 2009, 07:30 PM~13820478
> *TTT :cheesy:
> 
> *


good lookin brothers, what does your tatoo say rimo?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 17 2009, 04:30 AM~13910467
> *good lookin brothers, what does your tatoo say rimo?
> *



it say ''jaime les grosse bite'' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 17 2009, 08:22 AM~13910723
> *it say ''jaime les grosse bite''  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 17 2009, 06:22 AM~13910723
> *it say ''jaime les grosse bite''  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooooo alor toi espece de sal pédale de merde !!!!!!!! :0 :0 
cette été a montreal je vais fair de ta vie un vrai cochemar!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 17 2009, 02:30 AM~13910467
> *good lookin brothers, what does your tatoo say rimo?
> *


low on one arm n rider on the other bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 17 2009, 10:00 AM~13911003
> *oooooooooooooo alor toi espece de sal pédale de merde !!!!!!!! :0  :0
> cette été a montreal je vais fair de ta vie un vrai cochemar!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2009, 08:03 AM~13911022
> *:0  :0
> *


oui je le laisse profité calmemen de lanniversair de sa fille et des quelque mois qu'il va lui resté a vivre avec des dents et des jambes................ :biggrin: 
bon stop a se sujet on pourri le tread de magic pour rien.
cette histoire sera raiglé dici peu
yora du ragou de abel servi o bbq les ami !!!!!c pa tre comestible mais c la seul facon deffacer les preuve!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 17 2009, 10:05 AM~13911030
> *oui je le laisse profité calmemen de lanniversair de sa fille et des quelque mois qu'il va lui resté a vivre avec des dents et des jambes................ :biggrin:
> bon stop a se sujet on pourri le tread de magic pour rien.
> cette histoire sera raiglé dici peu
> ...


hahahaha :0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttt for the LUX 514


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 17 2009, 10:05 AM~13911030
> *oui je le laisse profité calmemen de lanniversair de sa fille et des quelque mois qu'il va lui resté a vivre avec des dents et des jambes................ :biggrin:
> bon stop a se sujet on pourri le tread de magic pour rien.
> cette histoire sera raiglé dici peu
> ...


Ceux qui aiment la Corona n'y verront pas la différence!  

By the way.... heyLOW Steven and all the others :wave:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2009, 12:01 PM~13934731
> *Ceux qui aiment la Corona n'y verront pas la différence!
> 
> By the way.... heyLOW Steven and all the others :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bien joué frero


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

anything new going on big guy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2009, 03:12 PM~13991537
> *anything new going on big guy?
> *


yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...  










sweet sweet :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2009, 10:19 PM~14077256
> *yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...
> 
> 
> ...


how the fuck it will work? theres no tire and no wire :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheeh


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14077256
> *yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5: TTT :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: DAMMM NICE BRO !!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14077521
> *yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

when will it be here?


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2009, 09:19 PM~14077256
> *yes sir he got his custom engraved wheels back from the plater...
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think it is already no?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 3 2009, 07:03 PM~14086299
> *when will it be here?
> *


tomorrow...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 3 2009, 07:40 PM~14087210
> *tomorrow...
> *



cool


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to the opposite of the bottom


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2009, 10:45 PM~14100013
> *to the opposite of the bottom
> *



nimporte quoi hahahah 

and Dave did you receive everything?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i saw the rims today  ttt man

page 11 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2009, 06:31 PM~14107621
> *nimporte quoi hahahah
> 
> and Dave did you receive everything?
> *


yep bro i have heard about your custom engraved dildo is already


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 6 2009, 05:32 PM~14113565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin badass brother!!!!!cant wait to see your bike magic!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 
very good job bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 6 2009, 07:32 PM~14113565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHITS NICE HOMIE...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Woahowwww  That's crazy with the day light  Very good job Steven!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2009, 09:53 AM~14117806
> *Woahowwww  That's crazy with the day light  Very good job Steven!!!
> *


x2!!!!!
by the way sup ant-wan ?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx guys!

cant wait to build those wheels up


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 7 2009, 03:09 PM~14119567
> *thx guys!
> 
> cant wait to build those wheels up
> *


cant wait to see this wheels build!!!
TTT for this stupid belgium men !


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 7 2009, 02:04 PM~14118532
> *x2!!!!!
> by the way sup ant-wan ?
> *


heylow____ Reem-O ! :wave:
Not that much, a lot of dance. I'm in the summer rush, bigg competitions upcoming for june 29-30th! By the way, it's 20$ for those who's interested to see me perform...  
I also waiting for my new fork, slowly  
About you KrM?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 8 2009, 05:59 AM~14124291
> *heylow____ Reem-O ! :wave:
> Not that much, a lot of dance. I'm in the summer rush, bigg competitions upcoming for june 29-30th! By the way, it's 20$ for those who's interested to see me  perform...
> I also waiting for my new fork, slowly
> ...


good luck for your dance competition bro!!  
nothing much for me right now!just work on my bike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 8 2009, 12:13 PM~14126488
> *good luck for your dance competition bro!!
> nothing much for me right now!just work on my bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and sucking some dirty french cock


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Tight rims   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 8 2009, 07:01 PM~14130343
> *and sucking some dirty french cock
> *


...with dijon cream on it!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 8 2009, 06:10 PM~14130445
> *Tight rims     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx alot man!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14130343
> *and sucking some dirty french cock
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: dick head !


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 9 2009, 12:55 AM~14134236
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: dick head !
> *


:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!! lol :biggrin::biggrin: !!!!!! :yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134236
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: dick head !
> *




wuhahah !! what you guys dont have mirrors in france?!?! :0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 9 2009, 05:26 AM~14136260
> *wuhahah !! what you guys dont have mirrors in france?!?!  :0
> *


no we have brock all mirrors in france with some head of stupid bitch like you :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 9 2009, 08:26 AM~14136260
> *wuhahah !! what you guys dont have mirrors in france?!?!  :0
> *


start looking at yourself in the mirrors mabe you see your not so mutsh of a fatal atraction your self fucker !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: haahahahahahahahahaahahahaahaha !!!!!!!!!! like you said we are all fucker !! what a joke ,we are brotha :yes: fucker mabe to other!! but not betwen one a other !!!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 07:00 PM~13425736
> *heres the work for the tank
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get stuff for my tank?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2009, 07:19 PM~14142084
> *where can i get stuff for my tank?
> *


yr best bet is a local metal distributor ou foundry


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2009, 06:12 PM~14143260
> *yr best bet is a local metal distributor ou foundry
> *


aight thanks!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2009, 04:18 PM~14142072
> *start  looking  at  yourself in the mirrors  mabe you see your not so mutsh of a fatal atraction your self fucker  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes: haahahahahahahahahaahahahaahaha  !!!!!!!!!! like you said we are all  fucker !! what a joke ,we are  brotha :yes: fucker mabe to other!! but not  betwen one  a other !!!!
> *


x222
just some joke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

<span style=\'colorurple\'>T T T</span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  ttt


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 1 2009, 06:23 AM~13451918
> *its not over kill bro... its only the sideskirts... its not a big part.
> 
> and I would like to have it in 1/2 inch but the cut would'n be clean  :uh:
> ...


were can i get those cut outs


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

get different designs made by Jas (pure Xtc)


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 12 2009, 11:01 PM~14176381
> *get different designs made by Jas (pure Xtc)
> *


 :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MAGIC HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jun 12 2009, 09:39 PM~14176227
> *were can i get those cut outs
> *



yup Jas (purextc) did them


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 11 2009, 02:02 AM~14158084
> *x222
> just some joke  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wuhahaha Rimo you need help of brotha Jeffy :0 wuhahah


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2009, 12:27 PM~14179004
> *wuhahaha Rimo you need help of brotha Jeffy  :0  wuhahah
> *


 :0 :uh: :nosad: :thumbsdown: :twak: :thumbsdown: can you take a joke fucker ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

BY THE WAY WHERE SUPOSE TO BE A FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dide you know ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2009, 09:27 AM~14179004
> *wuhahaha Rimo you need help of brotha Jeffy  :0  wuhahah
> *


i dont need help !!!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 13 2009, 10:55 AM~14179441
> *BY THE WAY  WHERE SUPOSE TO BE A FAMILY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dide  you  know  ??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


n this fucker suppos to put his fuckin rims on his badass wheels!so purpletantouz go to work !!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: joke bro


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 13 2009, 12:13 PM~14179544
> *n this fucker suppos to put his fuckin rims on his badass wheels!so purpletantouz go to work !!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin: joke bro
> *




wuhahahahah!

by the way shit face I'm waiting a parts to build up those wheels


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 14 2009, 08:46 AM~14185332
> *wuhahahahah!
> 
> by the way shit face I'm waiting a parts to build up those wheels
> *


cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gad damn page 3 back ttt for a lux brotha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Where is Magic H!!! :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

davey dave


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2009, 04:42 PM~14241696
> *Where is Magic H!!! :0
> *



here man!

Looking for some gold plating...

Brotha Danny will probably help me out with this.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 19 2009, 10:41 PM~14243600
> *here man!
> 
> Looking for some gold plating...
> ...


yeah dude get speedy to do it up - mike linville of toy shop customs told me to hit him up for black chrome too


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 19 2009, 07:41 PM~14243600
> *here man!
> 
> Looking for some gold plating...
> ...


i have a good adress for you if you need help about gold plating bro 
let me know....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14243741
> *i have a good adress for you if you need help about gold plating bro
> let me know....
> *


dipper/tremper comme faut ?


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14243749
> *dipper/tremper comme faut ?
> *


oui frero trempé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14243736
> *yeah dude get speedy to do it up - mike linville of toy shop customs told me to hit him up for black chrome too
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the purple nurple


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 03:41 PM~14263415
> *ttt for the purple nurple
> *


 :wave: 'sup Steven?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 04:30 PM~14285352
> *ttt
> *


wasn't tttt? :uh:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2009, 02:18 AM~14319144
> *wasn't tttt?  :uh:
> *


to the top


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2009, 09:21 AM~14319922
> *to the top
> *


 :0 Ooooh That's it!!! :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

where is the ever elusive mr H


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

still here guys! dont worry!



















thx again to JAs


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 01:42 AM~14447358
> *still here guys! dont worry!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 We have to guess what this part is? Real nice by the way, I love the design and the style's letters! :yes: :thumbsup:

Is that a brake for the coaster wheel? :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 01:18 AM~14447502
> *:0 We have to guess what this part is? Real nice by the way, I love the design and the style's letters! :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that a brake for the coaster wheel? :dunno:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 01:42 AM~14447358
> *still here guys! dont worry!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 02:42 AM~14447358
> *still here guys! dont worry!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: VERY NICE BRO !!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks good steve


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: It takes shape bro :biggrin: What's the next happening? :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 11:53 AM~14449217
> *:cheesy: It takes shape bro :biggrin: What's the next happening? :thumbsup:
> *



some gold plating on stuff for my wheels... by the way ... where did you plate your forks I saw those gold plated patrs ??


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Really nice work. look really good.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 07:05 PM~14451488
> *Really nice work. look really good.
> *


thx alot man!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 07:28 PM~14451029
> *some gold plating on stuff for my wheels... by the way ... where did you plate your forks I saw those gold plated patrs ??
> *


its not really and it was done by jas guy


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14453719
> *its not really and it was done by jas guy
> *



yup he send me a pm


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

still alot of work to do on those hubs but it give you an idea


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

looking dammm good bro !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14588050
> *looking  dammm good bro !!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx fella!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 07:16 PM~13425912
> *I started some custom wheels too
> 
> 
> ...


ware did u get ur niples for ur wheels


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14588269
> *ware did u get ur niples for ur wheels
> *



these are light weight alluminum anodized nipples... I got these at my bike shop... you can find them probably in anybike shop where they fixed bikes


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 26 2009, 06:32 PM~14587984
> *still alot of work to do on those hubs but it give you an idea
> 
> 
> ...


badass brother !!!!! :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14587984
> *still alot of work to do on those hubs but it give you an idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 It's a simple piece, but it's all about the details  Keep it up bro on your mess around! that's gRAYt :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 10:53 PM~14589758
> *:0 It's a simple piece, but it's all about the details  Keep it up bro on your mess around! that's gRAYt :thumbsup:
> *



thx alot bro!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

i still dont heave those pics fool :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

H and he's Mess Around :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14662978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ........A FEW MORE DAYS.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T ~ T ~ T


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14608736
> *i still dont heave those pics fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 5 2009, 08:36 AM~14680914
> *:angry:
> *



add me in your fuckin msn contact bro! 
take a look at your pms


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 AM~14691585
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14587984
> *still alot of work to do on those hubs but it give you an idea
> 
> 
> ...


now thats detail. nice idea man. I see big Dave is teaching you guys right.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Where is Magicccccccccccccccccc???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2009, 07:17 PM~14868394
> *Where is Magicccccccccccccccccc???????????? :biggrin:
> *



Im here bro!

And Im gonna post some progress very soon  

I work alot on Nelson's frame these days  

But ''the mess around'' still in progress dont worry guys :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

progress.... more pic to come


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx to lowriderwizz for saling me the parts

and thx to mannybikeshop to create some amazing parts! uffin: 

those a just test pictures... not the right wheels (I have to plated spokes and coaster brake bracket to mount the wheels)

and alot more parts to come


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

fuck ! I like how it looks with those parts!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

next step its to complete the wheels...

and then the paint


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks pretty sweat brotha :biggrin: :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15427526
> *thx to lowriderwizz for saling me the parts
> 
> and thx to mannybikeshop to create some amazing parts!  uffin:
> ...


PARTS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15427628
> *PARTS LOOKS GOOD
> *


thx alot guys! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

the seat


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

the chain Guard


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

little steering wheel


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

the forks


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

handle bars


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

not sure about wich one I'll use but heres some pedals


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Magic that's going to be one sweet ass bike brother...You are making moves!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15428315
> *damn Magic that's going to be one sweet ass bike brother...You are making moves!!!
> *



you aint see nothing yet


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

or maybe these


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15428453
> *you aint see nothing yet
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15427576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holly shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit steven!!!!!! :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15428311
> *not sure about wich one I'll use but heres some pedals
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro sell those to ant-wan and keep the others one they will fit better with yours


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2009, 03:02 AM~15431607
> *damn bro sell those to ant-wan and keep the others one they will fit better with yours
> *



not a bad idea


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a bad build up you have there. you just gave me some more ideas to put in my builds.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhh G-----RRRRAAAAAAYYYYYY-<span style=\'colorrange\'>TTT</span>
WOOOOWWWW! That's awesome! With a purplicious frame... perfect match bro!

Can't imagine all the details you gonna give to this beauty! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 08:20 AM~15432146
> *not a bad idea
> *



 Just do how you feel!! But those square twist pedals would be better, because of all the other square twist parts


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 22 2009, 02:47 PM~15435851
> *thats a bad build up you have there. you just gave me some more ideas to put in my builds.
> *


cool man!

thats how culture grow up!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2009, 03:05 PM~15436061
> * Just do how you feel!! But those square twist pedals would be better, because of all the other square twist parts
> *



do you want them bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 03:36 PM~15436851
> *cool man!
> 
> thats how culture grow up!
> *



thats wats up. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice jeune Hauwarth!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2009, 07:57 PM~15438864
> *looking real nice jeune Hauwarth!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thx bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15436868
> *do you want them bro?
> *



:cheesy: Of course!
So do you finally found the 20inchs backfenders?? Cause I got one


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15439146
> *:cheesy: Of course!
> So do you finally found the 20inchs backfenders?? Cause I got one
> *



pm sent


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 09:38 PM~15439313
> *pm sent
> *


  marché conclu


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 23 2009, 05:54 AM~15442976
> * marché conclu
> *



je te les amene au meet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

meeting tonight big lux!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 07:30 PM~15427540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15427540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is going to look nice!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx fellas.,,,, and there is more to come!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

see you tonight steven, looking good bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15427540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :worship: That's awesome! Can't imagine the paint


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 26 2009, 04:01 PM~15471645
> * :worship: That's awesome! Can't imagine the paint
> *



thx alot bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

keeping the good work this bike gonna be sick


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 28 2009, 10:45 AM~15491894
> *keeping the good work this bike gonna be sick
> *



thx alex


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

A true ARTIST Steven!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15498381
> *A true ARTIST Steven!
> *



thx Nelson


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep on casting those ``SPELLS`` Magic!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bike is comming out nice bro keep up the good work


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5: Thank you for the pedals bro!!! They're completely crazy on the bike!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: good idea Abel


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15510242
> *bike is comming out nice bro keep up the good work
> *



thx alot fella!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15541355
> *:h5: Thank you for the pedals bro!!! They're completely crazy on the bike!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: good idea Abel
> *



we want some pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

MAAAAAAAAAGIIIIIIIIIIIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really LuxuriouS!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15541355
> *:h5: Thank you for the pedals bro!!! They're completely crazy on the bike!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: good idea Abel
> *


   show some piiiiiiiiics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 4 2009, 09:45 AM~15558306
> *    show some piiiiiiiiics
> *


x22222222222222222


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15555045
> *MAAAAAAAAAGIIIIIIIIIIIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really LuxuriouS!
> *



will have some progress soon... piling up my cash now :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 4 2009, 09:45 AM~15558306
> *    show some piiiiiiiiics
> *


  it's coming.... soon


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 4 2009, 01:30 PM~15560239
> *will have some progress soon... piling up my cash now  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Another incredible ''something'' :biggrin: sweeeet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN & LUX bro's get 5% off: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

What's up Magic!


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

What are you cooking up Magic!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt lux 514


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15675172
> *What are you cooking up Magic!
> *




Maybe some womens??


----------



## nelsonsith (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15706246
> *Maybe some womens??
> *


Funny Bro!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 07:32 PM~15706246
> *Maybe some womens??
> *


ill take the filet mignone lol


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt for my homies


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15427540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 07:31 PM~15427543
> *fuck ! I like how it looks with those parts!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 bad ass homie


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx to everyone for hte good words


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 on page 6 



I found that tight girl for PurpleLicious


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 14 2010, 11:27 AM~16289039
> *:0  on page 6
> I found that tight girl for PurpleLicious
> 
> ...




wuahhaahahah


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 

(dsl bro stai plus fort que moi)


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 04:46 PM~16513305
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ridiculus :uh: 

si seulement c'était une vrai photo! :wow: 

elle est comique quand meme


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

did some metal work on the frame tonight...

Im ready for the bondo!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

had to work on the middle tube a bit


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

worked on those welds .. to make it look like its molded


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I love my dremel tool


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll start on the fenders now!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I NEED MY PLAQUE PRESIDENTS!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2010, 12:24 AM~16567160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when Jas is finished copying one you will get it dont worry


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2010, 10:38 PM~16567418
> *when Jas is finished copying one you will get it dont worry
> *


did he started?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2010, 12:41 AM~16567462
> *did he started?
> *


 i dunno but you still have lots of time to go your paint isnt done yet


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

bad ass work

keep it up bro

 start the bondo right fucking now :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2010, 11:48 PM~16568528
> *i dunno but you still have lots of time to go your paint isnt done yet
> *


its gonna be done soon bro...

then some other stuff will be done for this summer...

and I'll need a plaque to design some things... and I want to send it with other stuff to gold plating


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2010, 11:29 PM~16577416
> *its gonna be done soon bro...
> 
> then some other stuff will be done for this summer...
> ...


ok well in due time young one


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2010, 05:57 AM~16580616
> *ok well in due time young one
> *



I am ready to ship some to the plater :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so ship them bro a little plaque isnt going to hurt to plate after


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2010, 11:56 PM~16599231
> *so ship them bro a little plaque isnt going to hurt to plate after
> *



true ... just want to be sure that this gonna happen you know!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i hear ya bro, yes it will happen, Vancouver needs at least 3 this summer and Twan needs one, you need one so yes it will happen soon bro sorry but we are at Jas's mercy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if you need one to make a holder or something else can you use manny's or ? for the dimensions ??


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 PM~16567226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*T T T*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

any progress homie


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16672776
> *any progress homie
> *



work on it today :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: making some magic


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 01:03 PM~16677835
> *work on it today  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: What are you working on?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 PM~16677962
> *:cheesy: What are you working on?
> *



frame bro will start in a few minutes


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 01:24 PM~16677978
> *frame bro will start in a few minutes
> *


 swee*T-T-T* 
Bondo??


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16678088
> *sweeT-T-T
> Bondo??
> *



yup


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 03:05 PM~16678666
> *yup
> *



:thumbsup: post pics of your today's work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

finaly I decided to do the front fender :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

and without the flash


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 05:45 PM~16679675
> *finaly I decided to do the front fender  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Damn! I realy like the design!!! Look like viper teeth... wonderfull job! I'd wish to have all the tools to do my own pieces...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 04:51 PM~16679721
> *:cheesy: Damn! I realy like the design!!! Look like viper teeth... wonderfull job! I'd wish to have all the tools to do my own pieces...
> *


I only use 3 tools bro :happysad: 

-a grinder
-a welder
-vicegrip

:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 05:52 PM~16679730
> *I only use 3 tools bro  :happysad:
> 
> -a grinder
> ...



That's the one I don't have


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 04:54 PM~16679757
> *That's the one I don't have
> *



for these kind of work we dont need that much a big one...

anyway thx alot for your good words Antwan


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16567226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you need to get in on the 16" D-twist rims raffle!!!!!! they'll look nice on your bike!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 05:02 PM~16679809
> *you need to get in on the 16" D-twist rims raffle!!!!!! they'll look nice on your bike!
> *



I know but I got those.
Almost done juste have to gold plate the spokes and coaster brake bracket


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

also wled the back fender tonight...

will clean those welds out tommorow


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

both front and back look really nice :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  look real nice !!!


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16683198
> *also wled the back fender tonight...
> 
> will clean those welds out tommorow
> ...


aye homie wut you used to cut the metal


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16683331
> *aye homie wut you used to cut the metal
> *



only use a grinder with a classic cutting wheel on it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

jigsaw bro  works well - scie sauteuse


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16684313
> *jigsaw bro  works well - scie sauteuse
> *



fuckin hate it hahahahaha 


to much vibrations.....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehehehhe give it to one of yr girls they will love it. might cut there hands off, but might just juice on the floor doing it


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 11:31 PM~16684371
> *hehehehehehehhe give it to one of yr girls they will love it. might cut there hands off, but might just juice on the floor doing it
> *




wuhahahah just have to fit an dildo instead of the blade wuhahah


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheh now wo are talking     they will fucking squirt all over your walls, you wil have to put up plastic all over


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16684454
> *heheheheheh now wo are talking        they will fucking squirt all over your walls, you wil have to put up plastic all over
> *



wuhahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Magic!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2010, 07:22 AM~16686530
> *looking good Magic!!!
> *



flap dics my friend! FLAP DISC! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 12:05 PM~16687279
> *flap dics my friend! FLAP DISC!  :biggrin:
> *


even better then flap dosc are sanding disc that go on grinders  they stick to a hard plastic backing


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 04:57 PM~16690520
> *even better then flap dosc are sanding disc that go on grinders  they stick to a hard plastic backing
> *



flap disc goes on a grinder too...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i know but these are completly flat perfect for square edges


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16692199
> *i know but these are completly flat perfect for square edges
> *



I know whats you talking about


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: syked1, REGALHILOW, PurpleLicious, elspock84


sup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Back fender's done too!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

family pictures

ready for bondo


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 11:28 PM~16694612
> *family pictures
> 
> ready for bondo
> ...




Damn bro!!! :wow: This gonna look real bad... Love the fenders you've done :thumbsup: Clean work Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16694791
> *Damn bro!!! :wow: This gonna look real bad... Love the fenders you've done :thumbsup: Clean work Magic :thumbsup:
> *



thx alot twan


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 PM~16694942
> *thx alot twan
> *



It's ok bro... I'm just jealous :rofl:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16694997
> *It's ok bro... I'm just jealous :rofl:
> *




:wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694612
> *family pictures
> 
> ready for bondo
> ...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16706430
> *
> *



thx budy!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16694612
> *family pictures
> 
> ready for bondo
> ...


DAM HOMIE THE DESIGNS ON THE FENDERS LOOK SICK!!


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16719150
> *DAM HOMIE THE DESIGNS ON THE FENDERS LOOK SICK!!
> *


I AGREE WITH U HOMIE :yes: NICE METAL WORK


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 23 2010, 11:26 PM~16706399
> *:wow:
> *



 I just say that because your work is very clean and I would like to have these habilities... :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694612
> *family pictures
> 
> ready for bondo
> ...


metal work came out sickk :thumbsup: :worship: didn'r read everything what color you going with..?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

same as his name would be the best bet since he is Purplelicious


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 04:27 PM~16679979
> *I know but I got those.
> Almost done juste have to gold plate the spokes and coaster brake bracket
> 
> ...


nice i like this


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 03:46 PM~16679682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694612
> *family pictures
> 
> ready for bondo
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 22 2010, 11:05 AM~16687279
> *flap dics my friend! FLAP DISC!  :biggrin:
> *


works great on metal for sure!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thx for all the good words


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 01:33 PM~16761145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wuhahah nice


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

still working on it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 02:47 PM~17112749
> *still working on it
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wow: Belle job Steven, vraiment!!! J'ai hate de voir sa, ce beau MESSaround là


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 02:47 PM~17112749
> *still working on it
> 
> 
> ...



I fuckN like the fenders..... :ninja:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17112908
> *I fuckN like the fenders..... :ninja:
> *



thx alot Twan!

I really like them too, it will look very good with all my parts!

Cant wait to see your bike too,,, you put a few new things on it too!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17112749
> *still working on it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt for my bro big up dude keep the good work homz


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 11:47 AM~17112749
> *still working on it
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

any new progress young Wart? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2010, 12:34 PM~17221361
> *any new progress young Wart? :biggrin:
> *




yes those fenders are ready for paint


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 03:27 PM~16679979
> *I know but I got those.
> Almost done juste have to gold plate the spokes and coaster brake bracket
> 
> ...


:wow: that's bad ass!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 19 2010, 08:54 PM~17241926
> *:wow: that's bad ass!
> *



thx alot!

should be ready very soon :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17241957
> *thx alot!
> 
> should be ready very soon  :uh:
> *


Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17241985
> *Can't wait to see it done!
> *



yeah me too fuck!

Ive been doing this one since a while... really have to concentrate more on it and get it done... 

only need to do the bondo on the frame and then send it to CandyKustoms

still have to gold plate spokes and brake bracket


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

The only thing I can say: You are a bike builder 4 real! Hope to see this at scrape by the lake :x:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 19 2010, 09:44 PM~17241825
> *yes those fenders are ready for paint
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats looking great Magic Wart!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 10:25 PM~17242321
> * The only thing I can say: You are a bike builder 4 real! Hope to see this at scrape by the lake :x:
> *


x1000000


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Thx alot guys!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT buddy :thumbsup:

selfish plug... lol

go see my CAD design and laser cutting page i just started

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495

and work i have touched in 1 way or another

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Should finish thé bondo work on the frame by the weekend


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 21 2010, 01:17 PM~17260229
> *Should finish thé bondo work on the frame by the weekend
> *


them fenders bad ass i cant wait to see the whole bike finished


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 21 2010, 02:41 PM~17260502
> *them fenders bad ass i cant wait to see the whole bike finished
> *


should be very soon


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 21 2010, 05:18 PM~17260925
> *should be very soon
> *




:thumbsup: 

can't wait x2!

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt 4 my bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

How things going StvN?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

any updates to this bike shit was bad ass


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

wuhahah no progress,, I fuckin hate bondo job.

and dont have my garage any more... I'll buy another one for this summer


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

wasup steven if you dont need your fenders no more i would buy them 
from you no problem !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
by the way i would need some help 
for the mounting of my fenders new side panel ..  :thumbsup: 
so if you want just sent me a pm bro !!!!!</span></span></span>


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

what ever happened to this build?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> what ever happened to this build?


x2 what did ever happen to it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> what ever happened to this build?


 I think he was just messing around the whole time?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats a badd-ass build homie...


----------

